
More than 200 new moms compare notes on returning to their tech jobs – Recode - rbanffy
https://www.recode.net/2018/1/25/16930588/mothers-maternity-tech-snap-conrad-meg-whitman-katzenberg-net-neutrality-burger-king-att
======
nxsynonym
Original link is to the recode: daily article.

Direct article link: [https://www.recode.net/2018/1/25/16897330/new-mother-
mom-mat...](https://www.recode.net/2018/1/25/16897330/new-mother-mom-
maternity-leave-return-tech-work-jobs-silicon-valley-nursing-pumping-baby)

